

Ask HN: Simple landing page or an informative one? - dsplatonov

We’ve changed our landing page to be super simple. What do you think, is it better now?<p>Current version: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;staply.co<p>Old version can be see here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20141026193118&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.staply.co&#x2F;landing
======
mtmail
I can't tell what the product does. Maybe the extra-simple approach works for
dropbox.com, but you'd need to provide more information when the only next
step is to ask users for an email address.

After the signup I don't feel comfortable to share files, even test files,
with the founders. My inner fear is they'll message me while I just want to
test out the product in private. It has the feeling of a shop clerk following
my every move when I try a new product.

------
beenpoor
In the current version, I can't tell what it does. The pic is way too small (I
mean the text in the pic). May be bigger fonts might help.

You may still want to add "

A better way to share files and links Turn them into one easy to read feed and
always know who sent what and why"

~~~
dsplatonov
Thank you for the feedback!

------
lgmspb
Clickable links:

[https://staply.co](https://staply.co)

[http://web.archive.org/web/20141026193118/https://www.staply...](http://web.archive.org/web/20141026193118/https://www.staply.co/landing)

------
aliakhtar
I'd vote for the older version except making it a bit simpler, remove the
first stock picture of the girl on computer, and skip straight to the
screenshot.

P.S, your product is pretty much standard functionality that basecamp
provides.

------
Gustomaximus
While it's great to ask for opinions, you should really be goal setting and
measuring results against said goal.

So if your goal is to have someone enter their email address, measure this and
judge the pages from that and not opinion.

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
This.

'What we like' and 'what works well' might be too different things. This
sounds like a good case for A/B testing. Tools like optimizely.com make this
very easy.

~~~
ASquare
Exactly. Test it out and see what works for your target audience. Opinion
doesn't matter.

------
sjs382
I think the old version would be better, on the condition that you remove the
first "slide"—It's the first thing I see and it doesn't tell me anything about
the product.

~~~
dsplatonov
Thanks, it’s an interesting idea. We’ll definitely try it out!

------
html5web
Old version is better and informative.

~~~
dsplatonov
Thank you, we’ll continue iterating then :)

